
Mozilla Puts Its Trusted Stamp on VPN - LinuxBender
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2020/07/15/mozilla-puts-its-trusted-stamp-on-vpn/
======
jqpabc123
The real question is, can their stamp be trusted.

From their privacy policy:

 _We may also use cookies, device information and IP addresses, along with
clear GIFs, cookies and third party services ..._

Sounds like just another privacy abusing data collector to me.

------
detaro
previously about Mozilla VPN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23859489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23859489)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23565192](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23565192)

